# tabellen



## ~ago~ (21. Juni 2002)

hi leutz
ich hab mein menü nun endlich inne tabelle gebracht und mit php verlinkt.
beim linken hat sie die tabelle aber "verzogen"
wieso sie das beim einfachen verlinken gemacht hat ist mir ein rätsel.... hier mal einer der links <a href="index.php?go=news" onfocus="if(this.blur)this.blur()"> <IMG border="0" SRC="images/mhh4_05.gif" WIDTH=54 HEIGHT=14> </a>
vorher gabs nie probleme mit der tabelle.
ich hab schon versucht die tabelle in iframes zu machen und transparente gifs als abstand zu benutzen. die tabelle hat auch ne feste breite. trotzdem verzieht sie sich beim blosen verlinken...
cellspacing und padding sind auch schon auf 0
achja zu betrachten gibts das ganze unter http://mitglied.lycos.de/agoo
(weiss sieht noch ziemlich besch....eiden aus... net lachen )
plz help -_-
thx in advance
~ago~


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (21. Juni 2002)

schön dass du die rechte maustaste gesperrt hast
so macht es die sache viel einfacher


----------



## Klon (21. Juni 2002)

Respekt *lol


----------



## ~ago~ (21. Juni 2002)

ups....  
sollte jez weg sein


----------



## dave_ (21. Juni 2002)

hm wo ist was verzogen ?

ausserdem ist ein benutzer der sich hier aufhält normal in der lage die 'rechtemauskindersicherung' zu umgehen


----------



## Flex (21. Juni 2002)

Hm, außerdem würd ich dir raten statt:

onFocus="if(this.blur) this.blur();"

onClick="this.blur();"

zu nehmen.

onFocus verhindert nämlich nicht nur den Rahmen, sondern auch das "Durchwählen" der Links per Tab Taste, sprich man kann nicht mehr nur mit Tastatur durch eine HP surfen, was für richtig faule Menschen (like me) manchmal sehr wichtig ist ;P


----------



## ~ago~ (21. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von godwich _
> *hm wo ist was verzogen ?
> 
> ausserdem ist ein benutzer der sich hier aufhält normal in der lage die 'rechtemauskindersicherung' zu umgehen  *



das menü an der linken seite ist verzogen... die weissen striche da drin sollen eigentlich nicht da sein.
die sind wie schon gesagt erst gekommen als ich das news image verlinkt hab.
ich hab die problemzonen mal in rot markiert http://mitglied.lycos.de/agoo/fehler.gif
was ich eben nicht versteh is das sich die tabelle durch einfaches verlinken (was ja eigentlich nix an der größe oder so ändert) verzieht
p.s. benutzt mozilla
thx in advance

EDIT: thx @ flex
brr seid ihr hier schnell 
werd ich machen.... hilft meinem prob aba leider immernoch nicht weiter.... hat keiner ne idee? liegt vielleicht an mozilla? wenns bei euch nicht verzogen ist sagt ma bitte an welchen browser ihr benutzt...
kann man das news image auch irgendwie anders als mit <a href bla bla> verlinken? hab mal was von onClick gehört... kann mir mal jmd nen beispiel dafür geben?
thx in advance
p.s. für eventuelle tipps an dem quellcode oder sonstwas bin ich immerdankbar /me vollblut noob


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (21. Juni 2002)

komsich
aber der source ist eigentlich ok


```
style="word-break:break-all;word-wrap:break-word;""
```
ist da net ein " zu viel?


----------



## ~ago~ (21. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von THE REAL TOOLKIT _
> *komsich
> aber der source ist eigentlich ok
> 
> ...



stimmt.... ändert aber leider garnix an meinem problem 
ich bekomm hier noch die krise... *flenn*
könnt mir eventuell mal jmd ne lösung als iframe oder mit onclick aufschreibseln?
vielleicht hab ich das ja auch nur falsch gemacht  wär very nice
thx in advance... muss doch zu lösen sein


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. Juni 2002)

Also nicht vielleicht etwas verquer die gesamnte Tabellenkonstruktion?

Ein Teil konnte ich korigieren - nicht alles - habe auch zur Zeit keine Zeit mehr...

cellspacing / cellpadding in TDs ?
ETC.


----------



## ~ago~ (21. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *Also nicht vielleicht etwas verquer die gesamnte Tabellenkonstruktion?
> 
> Ein Teil konnte ich korigieren - nicht alles - habe auch zur Zeit keine Zeit mehr...
> ...


danke  scheints dir ja echt viel mühe gemacht zu haben 
also in jeden td tag cellspacing und padding rein? mh hat ich glaub ich schonmal aber wieder kann nicht schaden 
*hoff*
EDIT: puh habs mir mal genauer angeschaut 
bin jez aba echt zu müd das da noch alles zu machen... jez auf die schnelle kam mal was grausames raus  najo mal morgen schaun....


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. Juni 2002)

NEIN!

Bloß nicht cellspacing / cellpadding in TDs ? Die haben da eh keine Funktion, ob Sie drin stehen oder nicht!
War mehr als Frage gedacht, warum Du einige drine hattest!

Würde Tabelle neu aufbauen und z.B. Die Buttonleiste (Knöpfe alle untereinander in eine Zelle packen - ist übersichtlicher-!

Dann genaue Größenanghaben für jede TD !


----------



## ~ago~ (22. Juni 2002)

hab jetzt alles von anfang an wieder neu gemacht und jetzt gehts. den fehler im alten hab ich zwar immernoch nicht gefunden... aber das neue ist eh übersichtlicher 
thx@all für die mühe mit mir 
nette und _schnelle_ com hier


----------



## gAynjA (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von godwich _
> *hm wo ist was verzogen ?
> 
> ausserdem ist ein benutzer der sich hier aufhält normal in der lage die 'rechtemauskindersicherung' zu umgehen  *


ich wollts gerade sagen


----------

